# Edge: Poor fishing, Great company



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Headed to the edge today in search or big Mingos. Couldn't find any, but had a great time anyway with good company. Water was a bit bumpy on the way out, and in deference to the ladies on board, I kept it to 25 MPH. The Guys are lucky, normally they'd be peeing blood. I don't like to run much less than 36 MPH  Tried several spots in clean green water, but wasn't happening. Lots of small Mingos, and some bonus Kings. Our new Forum member Marla came with us, and managed her first King, around 50lb.:notworthy: Stopped at Paradise on the way back but nothing doing. haven't done any good at the Edge all year. Going to stick to blue water.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Mike Nice of you to put Marla on her first king and a nice one at that :thumbup:. She's hooked now.:notworthy:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike how deep were you fishing? Good to see Marla got a good-un. The Kings are deff out there now.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow!! That king is king-kahuna.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice and thanks for the post. Think I will save fuel tomorrow and troll in site of the condo's!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Mike how deep were you fishing? Good to see Marla got a good-un. The Kings are deff out there now.


We varied in 180 to 205 ft. of water. That King took a live bait on a balloon as I was letting it out. Hit about 8 ft. off the stern of the boat and after the 1st run, I gave the rod to Marla. She did an outstanding job.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a KING KONG!!! Nice, welcome to fishing Marla.

Did you anchor up on the Edge? Mingos can be sneaky on a drift, but anchor and some chum usually gets them going.


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Solid king! thanks for the report


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What a smoker of a king. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! Smoker king. And Marla didn't even long arm the photo..... lol. Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang! I thought everyone knew that for smoker Kings and other big fish you have them near your body for size perspective so people can see how big they really are in comparison to the person in the pic. It's #12 snapper you hold at arms length, call it #20 and just count on the tactic agreement that everyone will ignore the fact that your hands are as big as your head. No doubt in my mind that a lot of guys are envious of the smoker that MarlaVous is styling with.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Only if your 4 foot 8


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Mike Moore said:


> Only if your 4 foot 8


Try 5 foot 8. I asked


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

This year seems to be going the same for everyone. The way this season is slow starting, I hope it extends into January to make up for May and June LOL!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Saturday was a tough day for Mingos at the the edge for us too.
Two of us only brought home 7 big ones. Lots of small throwbacks.
We did manage a few nice Almaco's on live cigs. We had been limiting out on some very big ones 3-4 past trips. I guess the current had us messed up.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Mikvi said:


> Try 5 foot 8. I asked


hahahah!


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice king!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice king!! I thought I was doing something wrong yesterday slow day for us too!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice King!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mingos will be heavily regulated soon. With Snapper being shut down these head boats are just killing the mingos. Last year I could count on mingos when nothing was biting. This year in 4 trips, not a one.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

almo100 said:


> Mingos will be heavily regulated soon. With Snapper being shut down these head boats are just killing the mingos. Last year I could count on mingos when nothing was biting. This year in 4 trips, not a one.


Last year we killed the big Mongos. Hardly seen one on many trips this year. Always seem to see commercial boats out there now though.


----------



## MarlaVous (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you Mikvi & Anna for the AWESOME 1st trip to the edge!!! My biggest fish yet;-))) Yeah, I couldn't long arm that one;-} I was straining not smiling when I took that pic;-)) I can't wait to go again;-)))))


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We have caught as many mingos as we have wanted all year. You have to move around to find the big ones, then anchor up and chum a bit. If all you are catching are porgies, rubys, and short you gotta move. Also fish higher up in the water column. The big ones can be at 100 ft in 200 ft of water. They suspend.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The rule of thumb I go by to get smoker King fish is.....and you thought I was going to tell you...hehe...after a few year of fishing for Kings you learn to listen others and try try and try. Then one day you get lucky. 
Again, what a king fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## BobJack (Nov 4, 2009)

SMOKER for sure. Bet that was fun!


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

nice king i bet she cant wait to go again catching a fish like that


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy GEEEEEZZZZZZ what a king....expression on her face is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Very Nice, Buddy

and it looks like Marla had a GREAT time!!!


----------

